

Army psychiatrist says Facebook hurts our troops - larrys
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/opinion/opedcolumnists/friend_or_foe_otgfqZkB6jTAnkqThHJiqJ

======
lazugod
Fear of separation and abandonment were used as war propoganda in WW2:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/PropagandaPosters/comments/uzujm/naz...](http://www.reddit.com/r/PropagandaPosters/comments/uzujm/nazi_sexual_psychological_warfare_leaflets_mostly/)

------
larrys
To me, this was what stood out that I had never thought of:

 _"“When you’re on the other side of the world and you see all these pictures
of your wife or husband with a new group of people, new friends, it becomes
really concerning,” Karimkhani said. “They would become depressed and paranoid
and end up in psychiatry, saying, ‘I’m going to kill myself.’ ”_

